# 2000 6.0 Exhaust Leak



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

When cold I can hear the exhaust leaking as I accelerate out of the driveway, it seems tobe getting louder as the overnihgt temps are getting colder. Are there common places in the front of the truck where this tends to occur or do I need to just get under there and poke around? 

Seems to go away for the mst part, if not completely when the thing is good and warmed up if that helps. Its aminor annoyance now, but I know it'll get worse so I better fix it now before snow sets in and I'm trying to clear the driveway.

Thanks.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

I have a 2002 with a cracked manifold. Passenger side last cylinder.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

when those first came out, I was replacing manifold bolts all the time. I bet that you have at least 1 broken bolt on each manifold (at the head). My Yukon has 2 on each side broke off but it doesnt leak, so i havent fixed it. Good Luck


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

I have the exact same problem on my '06! Just started noticing it more as the morning temps are getting colder. If you start the truck, and have the windows closed with the radio and fan off, you can BARELY hear a slight hissing noise with the rhythm of the cylinders firing. By the tome I get around the block the truck warms up enough that its gone though. I am gonna start packing a few bucks away to have the manifolds replaced by spring.


----------



## sledrider2005 (Nov 8, 2008)

i have the same problem with my 03 6.0 bolt head broke off very back on passenger side . I have thought about replacing the manifolds with headers when i go to fix it.


----------



## 00bluegtp (Jul 13, 2009)

I have the same problem on my 02 6.0.... Several broken bolts. Going to do them by winter. It looks like it could be a nightmare


----------



## AllOutLandscape (Oct 30, 2007)

join the club... my 06 did both sides had to have them all replaced, it isnt all that cheap of a fix either


----------



## t-sig (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, if you do a search, you will find a ton of posts about broken manifold bolts. My 5.3 had two broken bolts on the driver side. You have to pull the exhaust manifold off and remove the remaining piece of bolt. Sometimes you can grab it with vice grips, sometimes it is broken off flush with the head. In the latter instance, people have had success welding a washer to the broken bolt and then welding a nut to the washer and turning it out. Not very easy considering where it is located. Mine was broken off about a 1/4 inch into the head and I had to drill it out and heli coil the hole...


----------



## hosenfeffer (Nov 23, 2008)

*manifold exhaust upgrade or options*

Looking at a couple broken studs on mine and a little more noise until hitting full temp each month and was wondering if there was a consensus on what to replace while working on it.
Have done rocker panels and most lines recently and truck is pretty solid everywhere else with about 50k on factory warranty replacement transmission and transfer case. Over the years this is one of the few things I have not played with.
Seriously considering a 4 year no hassle junk it all approach. Not looking for any real performance gains but a solid quality dont wake up the neighborhood towing, plowing. work truck system if I go the replace it all route. Catalytic seems fine so can avoid that $$.
Any suggestions on brands or models of replacement exhaust systems?
Thanks in advance


----------



## t-sig (Feb 5, 2010)

Hossen.

If you aren't looking for performance gains, or a LOUDER system, then you are way better off sticking with the stock set up. From what I have seen, unless you make other major mods to your engine, shorty headers are worthless, as are cat back systems. I put a cat back system on my 2000 and it was a $400 waste of money. Now I know that GM does a pretty good job of engineering the best system for their vehicles. Most things you hear about are just snake oil, unless you are just after more noise, which I can appreciate.


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

I just did both sides of my 04 3500, evrything went smooth except for one bolt that was broken flush with the head and it was the bolt closest to the fire wall on the drivers side, needed to use a 90 degree drill to drill it out due to tight working quarters there, but all in all it's just alot of nuts and bolts give yourself a few hours (3) for each side(4-5) if you have to start drilling, the others all came out using vise grips(I had a total 5 broken bolts) , if you use heat be careful the heads are aluminum, pull the wheels and the plastic inner fender and your looking right at the manifolds.


----------



## yloflash (Nov 30, 2011)

Several bolts broken on my 03, 6.0 as well, sounds like a common problem.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

The Wife's 03 Escalade is doing it too on pass side. 6.0ltr. Project soon.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Very Common Problem. Our 2007 6.0L needs a couple replaced.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

hosenfeffer;1331853 said:


> Looking at a couple broken studs on mine and a little more noise until hitting full temp each month and was wondering if there was a consensus on what to replace while working on it.
> Have done rocker panels and most lines recently and truck is pretty solid everywhere else with about 50k on factory warranty replacement transmission and transfer case. Over the years this is one of the few things I have not played with.
> Seriously considering a 4 year no hassle junk it all approach. Not looking for any real performance gains but a solid quality dont wake up the neighborhood towing, plowing. work truck system if I go the replace it all route. Catalytic seems fine so can avoid that $$.
> Any suggestions on brands or models of replacement exhaust systems?
> Thanks in advance


Who did the rockers? I had my rockers cleaned up twice and still bubbles showing, i want to replace with new and would anyone reccoment a shop in southern NH or Mass areas


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

x2 on sticking with the stock manifolds they are about 75bucks on rock auto and replace the bolts with something good and high temp anit-sieze compound. that way if for some chance they break again you should be able to turn them out... the ones up by the firewall are a pain...almost easier to pull the engine to fix.

also make sure you check the collectors because I have had bolts break on those as well as the doughnut gaskets go bad before too..


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Sounds like I am in for the same type of project my 02 superduty with a 5.4 I did. I had 4 broken studs below the head surface. I called a dealer to ask how much even before I jumped into the job. I was quoted a 1000 to 3000 depending if they have to take the heads off to extract the studs. No thanks. I did both sides in 5 hours using my welder to get them out. Looks like I will have to do that to the Wife's caddy too. Oh well just another project.
T.J.


----------

